# Dealer cost for HVAC Units



## O.S. (Feb 19, 2014)

Really your question is kind of odd and it business sense it really doesnt make any sense..

So you say you are a GC ... 

Dont you get all your price from your sub before you actually bid your job or are you just guessing at it ... then getting the job and later finding pricing to get the job completed...

Dont tell me you are one of those contractors that go around bidding with out getting all your pricing together before submitting your bid ...

Dont you realize we all mark stuff up... just like you should ... in all reality if your subs were higher wouldnt you profit more by marking up your subs to your customer..

As for the other guys that think they are doing the industry a favour or their customers a favour giving cheap prices is only fooling themselves..

Charge what you are worth .. charge as much as you can this is simple economics... or did you not show up for school that day..

It really amazes me that lots of OMS think they are being a super hero by giving it away... problem could be a self worth issue.. 

Any how I could preech all day on what you should and shouldn't charge but it could be an absolute waste of my time trying to pound it in..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

O.S. said:


> Really your question is kind of odd and it business sense it really doesnt make any sense..
> 
> So you say you are a GC ...
> 
> ...


OS and others.... I don't think the OP's question is strange/dumb.

I'm a GC, and I also (of later years) buy as principal and flip at my timing/convenience.

I do alot of my own work, but have always subed HVAC....primarily because I know nothing about AC and can't do tinning.

For the same equipment, I get bids that vary by almost 100% also... and don't give me some crap that it is the quality of work.

It would be both prudent/smart/intelligent for us as GC's (or anyone) to know the approximate material costs of what we are subing out ......

HVAC seems to be the only trade that it is difficult to obtain approximate material (furnace/ac units).

Besides smart on someones part to understand material costs before buying/evaluating a bid.... it might save HVAC contractors alot of competive/repetitive trips in people having to obtain multiple bids. (I realize that it might hinder excessive markups on equipment also.)

Then the industry, GC, and Joe Phuck could make an informed legitimate and fair decision.

Yes, I understand that a volume shop may get discounts, but the fact remains that HVAC units are difficult to asertain the APPROXIMATE costs involved, or even a manufacturers suggested retail.

I have no idea why the HVAC trade has developed in that manner.

Just saying.

(By the way, for years I had a HVAC shop that I could trust implicitly, did not have to competitive bid a thing they did.... they were honest competant, reasonable and fairly priced their work...they would even tell me their price on units....but the father retired and the son sold the business.... and now I get pricing all over the place, for the same equipment and same install.... wastes my time and theirs.)

Best


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

My hvac guy is installing a 3.5 ton Goodman unit( gas furnace/ac) that he paid $1500 for.


----------



## Widdershins (Dec 29, 2013)

O.S. said:


> Really your question is kind of odd and it business sense it really doesnt make any sense..
> 
> So you say you are a GC ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Widdershins (Dec 29, 2013)

kambrooks said:


> May hvac guy is installing a 3.5 ton Goodman unit( gas furnace/ac) that he paid $1500 for.


What's the deal with all of this 'Broken English'?

Am I the only one who takes the time to proofread his posts before submitting them?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> O.S. said:
> 
> 
> > Really your question is kind of odd and it business sense it really doesnt make any sense..
> ...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What's the deal with all of this 'Broken English'?
> 
> Am I the only one who takes the time to proofread his posts before submitting them?


Why is "Broken English" capitalized and in quotes.


(In answer to your question, yes. However, I take the time to proofread your posts.)


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> What's the deal with all of this 'Broken English'? Am I the only one who takes the time to proofread his posts before submitting them?


Remind me...

Who are you?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> My hvac guy is installing a 3.5 ton Goodman unit( gas furnace/ac) that he paid $1500 *for*.





Widdershins said:


> What's the deal with all of this 'Broken English'?
> 
> Am I the only one who takes the time to proofread his posts before submitting them?





kambrooks said:


> Remind me...
> 
> Who are you?


Kam... Gotta tell ya a story...

about the Colorado kid who went off to Boston for his freshman year at the prestigious Harvard College.......

He was lost in Harvard yard, and shyly asked an upper classman...."Excuse me sir, could you tell me where the library is at?"

Whereupon, he was immediately and sarcastically reprimanded with the response..."Son, at Harvard, we do not end a sentence with a preposition."

The Colorado kid thought about it for a minute, and responded.."Please excuse me sir, could you please tell me where the library is at, a$$ hole."

Best Bubbi....


----------



## Widdershins (Dec 29, 2013)

kambrooks said:


> Remind me...
> 
> Who are you?


I'm the guy who sticks with what he knows and doesn't pretend to know a little about everything.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'm the guy who sticks with what he knows and doesn't pretend to know a little about everything.


Oh, I was looking for a name. I'm not quite sure what you're talking about here.

You've trolled this thread, answered nothing, added nothing and were smug about it. Is that what you're sticking to?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What's the deal with all of this 'Broken English'?
> 
> Am I the only one who takes the time to proofread his posts before submitting them?





MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Why is "Broken English" capitalized and in quotes.
> 
> 
> (In answer to your question, yes. However, I take the time to proofread your posts.)





Widdershins;1960053 said:


> I'm the guy who sticks with what he knows and doesn't pretend to know a little about everything.


Then Widder..... I suggest you learn the proper english useage of quotation marks and capitalization,....especially before you pretend to know a little about proofreading, and especially before you critisize others.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Feb 4, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Then Widder..... I suggest you learn the proper english useage of quotation marks and capitalization,....especially before you pretend to know a little about proofreading, and especially before you critisize others.


i rally like too speak good, specially on-the unternet withe al thees important anonymous peepel


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know. 

Is it just me?

It seems like we are getting a lot more trollers signing up here lately who come on, trash talk, contribute nothing, or start polls almost daily on obvious or irrelevant topics.

Or maybe it's just me........


----------



## beecool (Jan 31, 2014)

Remind me...Who are you?

OH you are the guy that only need fill out a 1 page registration for a license and drop a C note and magically you are a home improvement contractor. 
Oh excuse me I forgot the online registration with the Pennsylvania Attorney General where you "will receive your registration number and a printable temporary registration certificate instantaneously"

What no 16 hour test to check your competency?

Hatboro registration requirements only 4 years of pushing a wheel barrow.

And only 3 positive testimonials at your interweb site out of your hundreds of customers.
There are millions of home improvement (cough) contractors just stand at the entrance of your neighborhood Home Depot and count all that enter.

And you have the stones to question a professional tradesman.

So go back to your facebook or get online and ask some others who they are, then soon you will have 1000 posts.

The only problem you have is your reliance on professional tradesmen, can't complete a job without us.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

beecool said:


> Remind me...Who are you? OH you are the guy that only need fill out a 1 page registration for a license and drop a C note and magically you are a home improvement contractor. Oh excuse me I forgot the online registration with the Pennsylvania Attorney General where you "will receive your registration number and a printable temporary registration certificate instantaneously" What no 16 hour test to check your competency? Hatboro registration requirements only 4 years of pushing a wheel barrow. And only 3 positive testimonials at your interweb site out of your hundreds of customers. There are millions of home improvement (cough) contractors just stand at the entrance of your neighborhood Home Depot and count all that enter. And you have the stones to question a professional tradesman. So go back to your facebook or get online and ask some others who they are, then soon you will have 1000 posts. The only problem you have is your reliance on professional tradesmen, can't complete a job without us.


Thanks for the nice laugh. I'm not sure what spurred this rant, and also unsure of your point.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

beecool said:


> Remind me...Who are you?
> 
> OH you are the guy that only need fill out a 1 page registration for a license and drop a C note and magically you are a home improvement contractor.
> Oh excuse me I forgot the online registration with the Pennsylvania Attorney General where you "will receive your registration number and a printable temporary registration certificate instantaneously"
> ...


Is this the way you want to start up here?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

kambrooks said:


> Thanks for the nice laugh. I'm not sure what spurred this rant, and also unsure of your point.


I too was trying to figure out who he was directing his comments to. Decided it wasn't me cuz I didn't fit the profile! :laughing:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> I too was trying to figure out who he was directing his comments to. Decided it wasn't me cuz I didn't fit the profile! :laughing:


Definitely directed at me, not sure why though :laughing:


----------



## cdcobre (Mar 22, 2014)

The real answer to your question Dealer Cost For HVAC Unit is
in my case Miami fl direct from Goodman 1.5 ton 13 seer $870.00 2 ton 13 seer $1070.00
labor for replacement to existing duct lines electrical about $1000.00 + permits.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

cdcobre said:


> The real answer to your question Dealer Cost For HVAC Unit is
> in my case Miami fl direct from Goodman 1.5 ton 13 seer $870.00 2 ton 13 seer $1070.00
> labor for replacement to existing duct lines electrical about $1000.00 + permits.


Thanks CD for answering the question:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Probably less experience in Florida.... do you have any rough ideas on FA furnace units......

TIA


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Thanks CD for answering the question:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Probably less experience in Florida.... do you have any rough ideas on FA furnace units......
> 
> TIA


Before you put too much into those prices he listed. Ask him how many units they buy a year total. Including any parts they may order "direct".

My price on the Goodmans he listed, are a lot different. A contractor that buys 1,000 units a year, gets a much better price then 1 that only buys 30 a year.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Before you put too much into those prices he listed.* Ask him how many units they buy a year total. Including any parts they may order "direct*".
> 
> My price on the Goodmans he listed, are a lot different. A contractor that buys 1,000 units a year, gets a much better price then 1 that only buys 30 a year.


YEP..... That would be good to know also...... 

BT.... would I be in the ballpark that a high volume dealer/installer would enjoy a 15-20% better pricing..... or am I too high/low on that.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

That would depend on the brand/manufacturer(their are fringes that manufacturers give to owners of large dealerships). The local area distributor may also have fringes, or give a reduction in their territorial fees. Even if a dealer is a direct, the area's local distributor is paid a fee for every unit sold in that area.

CD is paying more for Goodman then I do, and I get them from a distributor. And only sell a few of them a year. However, my distributor moves a very large number of them, and gets them at a great discount. So some of that savings is passed on to me.

CD is probably considered a "end user sell". They are charged differently then a HVAC contractor is.


----------



## cdcobre (Mar 22, 2014)

I told average price but not in Florida. Just Miami area because there is more supply than demand. We need to compete.
Outside the city let’s say Orlando final price increases as much as $2000.00 that is because of shipping and other costs and you are Right I only sell around 120.000 a year.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I only move 12 Goodman systems a year, in a big Goodman year for me. I sell more York/Luxaire then anything else.


----------



## marbledust (Jun 20, 2014)

Depends,

Is the unit r-22?

Or the new 410-A

410-a takes longer to install and more gear to install

25 years ago...I would earn $400.00 labor on a change out...took 4 hours plus shopping time

Today....410-a takes 1 full day...and a labor charge of...$1500.00 avg.


----------



## marbledust (Jun 20, 2014)

Easy to find unit prices...all over the internet

Google is your friend


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

marbledust said:


> Easy to find unit prices...all over the internet
> 
> Google is your friend


Except none of them are dealer prices.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Not too far off


----------



## contractor215 (Jul 9, 2014)

i get them for like1400 1500


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Sep 10, 2010)

I have found that the best builders are loyal to the best subs. Best is a matter of value not cost. You, perhaps unwittingly, insult my the trades and their intelligence with questions of material costs. 

Will you share with us your material cost? 

If you did, do you suppose we could divine you annual income from the numbers offered. 

No, I didn't think so; which is why the bulk of our business is design/build for customers that know what they want and are willing to pay for it. 

You are asking how much we pay for the cheapest equipment we can by...go figure.


----------



## BMS (Jul 11, 2014)

I totally agree. Some people don't realize how expensive it is to run a business. The worst thing manufacturers have done is sell units online to the general public.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> ...


yes there is


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

BMS said:


> I totally agree. Some people don't realize how expensive it is to run a business. The worst thing manufacturers have done is sell units online to the general public.


Very interesting comment, and shows the effect of the internet in regards to business. Retail seems to be dying. Internet, it's a two edged sword.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

BMS said:


> I totally agree. Some people don't realize how expensive it is to run a business. The worst thing manufacturers have done is sell units online to the general public.


No HVAC manufacturer sells their product to the general public on line.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Perhaps, but Goodman is turning a blind eye. I wouldn't be surprised if the other guys follow suit soon as well. Maybe not Carrier, but, Payne. Maybe not Trane, but American Standard...etc.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Perhaps, but Goodman is turning a blind eye. I wouldn't be surprised if the other guys follow suit soon as well. Maybe not Carrier, but, Payne. Maybe not Trane, but American Standard...etc.


Trane has their other brand that can be bought on line, forget its name at the moment though.

Carrier doesn't mind Paynes being sold on line, so they can compete with other brands. Payne's come out of the same plant as Carrier.

Lennox has stopped several places from selling Lennox on line.

But the manufacturer does not sell it themselves. If they did. They would only be half the price they are.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

HVAC is really the only trade left that the suppliers have protected the contractors. Now with internet sales I'm sure you'll start to see that change... I can see it going both ways in the future. Now if you want the cheapest unit just go shopping online and find someone to install it.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

beenthere said:


> No HVAC manufacturer sells their product to the general public on line.


Funny that you said this. Granted, this is not a manufacturer, but, I just had somebody who bought a jug of r-22 on-line, and asked that I charged his system (no problem).


----------

